# Danny Jacobs likely to face Sergio Mora in rematch on July 30



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

*Danny Jacobs held off on locking in an opponent for July 30 *at Barclays Center as he surveyed his options. *Jacobs' team was trying to see if it could lure WBO middleweight titleholder Billy Joe Saunders in the ring later this summer, *a situation that if it was carried out, would have removed him from July 30 in Brooklyn.

A match with Saunders has proved out of reach for the moment and a clash with former titleholder *Andy Lee doesn't appear to be on the horizon for July because of financial reasons.* Consequently, Jacobs (31-1, 28 knockouts) and his team have settled on a workable alternative.

*Jacobs now seems likely to face Sergio Mora on July 30 at Barclays Center *in a Showtime-televised card in a rematch of their quick but exciting clash last August, a source close to the situation informed RingTV.com. *Jacobs-Mora would serve as the co-feature to Leo Santa Cruz-Carl Frampton if it is made. *While nothing has been finalized, Mora has emerged as the leading candidate and barring something unforeseen, will get the assignment against the 29-year-old Jacobs, the source said.

Mora (28-4-2, 9 KOs) jumped to the front of the line of possible opponents in recent weeks, the source said. But Jacobs, who holds a secondary middleweight title and is No. 2 on THE RING's middleweight rankings, was waiting for feedback on a potential bout with Saunders before moving on. With a match with Saunders not workable, Jacobs' team has turned their attention on Mora, a former junior middleweight titleholder whose first fight with Jacobs last August at Barclays Center was surprisingly full of fireworks.

Both fighters traded knockdowns in the first round before Jacobs decked Mora again in the second.When Mora couldn't continue because of an injured right ankle, the bout was stopped and Jacobs was awarded a TKO victory that vaulted him to a matchup with Peter Quillin last December. Jacobs blitzed Quillin, stopping him in just 85 seconds. Mora was found to have a fractured ankle after the bout with Jacobs and has not fought since.










http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...sergio-mora-in-rematch-on-july-30-at-barclays


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Good. Saunders has no excuse not to fight Golovkin now. About Jacobs-Mora? Could be a fun fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I like Jacobs but there is no need for this rematch. Jacobs should be chasing that big payday with GGG if not challenging the British boys who appear to want to have no part of him.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Small Payday, Unwanted fight, He'll be on the undercard. I was hoping for GGG or Lee so this is disappointing news.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I like Jacobs but there is no need for this rematch. Jacobs should be chasing that big payday with GGG if not challenging the British boys who appear to want to have no part of him.


I dont think that team Jacobs really wants to fight Golovkin. Last time I asked the same question and somebody tried to explain to me that he already signed to fight Lee in july. Thats not true. So why is he fighting Mora? And not Golovkin? These are the questions people have to ask. The world needs answers!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Man just fight GGG


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Man just fight GGG


Just vacate and give the crown to GGG.

Better yet, do an easy to make fight with Lara, lose and then we can see Lara-GGG.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Just vacate and give the crown to GGG.
> 
> Better yet, do an easy to make fight with Lara, lose and then we can see Lara-GGG.


That doesn't sound bad actually :think

Lara wants an introduction to the MW division. Not sure he deserves a title shot but whatever


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Just vacate and give the crown to GGG.
> 
> Better yet, do an easy to make fight with Lara, lose and then we can see Lara-GGG.


I'd be cool with any of that. Saunders and Lee were both acceptable fights, but the Mora rematch is useless. Isn't Eubank Jr his mandatory? He should make that fight


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Pointless fight for the fans. Will put some coin in Jacobs bank account, though. 

The MW division is such a mess. Never seen an entire division so set on not fighting the top dog.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Eww. Terrible fight. Maybe these guys are afraid of Golovkin


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That doesn't sound bad actually :think
> 
> Lara wants an introduction to the MW division. Not sure he deserves a title shot but whatever


Like bball said earlier, "deserve" doesn't make fights anymore mate. PPV and "A-side" makes them, which makes a mockery of the sport but whatever. I'm just happy to see a decent fight every now and then.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sheeeeeeesh

I hope GGG can get Saunders at least


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is kinda why I agree with @MichiganWarrior & @bballchump11 about GGG moving up - Ramirez, DeGale and others would probably be better fights at 168.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Whelp, I wonder what happened to the mandatory thing the WBA was going to enforce? Why not approach someone even remotely better? Antoine Douglas, Sergiy Derevyanchenko, Matvey Korobov, even Ievgen Khytrov would be better. Korobov would be a good fight. He has a fight in late June against the corpse of Brian Vera, but I think he can squeeze in a fight here in late July right after.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

July 30th? The fight with Golovkin could have been made, could still be made, its sad how bad they don't want it.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo vacated. Just make this fight already. Perfect opportunity for Jacobs.He may never get an opportunity like this again.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

I think that this is actually a good rematch. The first one ended unfairly, Mora was not actually knocked out or TKO'ed. It was a freak accident and the rematch is warranted imo. Especially since Mora was fighting pretty good before the accident, knocking Jacobs down and showing off his elusiveness. I'm not saying he's going to win, i'm just saying the rematch is warranted, and Mora is by no means a bad fighter or walk over.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Like bball said earlier, "deserve" doesn't make fights anymore mate. PPV and "A-side" makes them, which makes a mockery of the sport but whatever. I'm just happy to see a decent fight every now and then.


Marketing has always played at least a part in match making. A guy with Lara's style wouldn't have been at the front of the line in any era. Before it was PPV buys it was TV ratings and before that it was butts in seats.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

People shit on the Wade fight but it served a purpose. It got the IBF, who are the most strict of all the organisations when it comes to mandatories, off Golovkin's back. People want GGG to take _this_ or _that_ voluntary? Fine. Then they should be thanking his team for taking the Wade fight so that the voluntary they want is _actually _a possible fight. Willie Munroe Jr was a WBC interim fight was it not? All of these 'shit' fights Golovkin takes gets him closer to his goal of unifying 160. He's clearly trying to achieve something and he's taking on the fights that will get him there. If Canelo vacates, if Saunders saunters, and if Jacobs fights Mora then how can the boxing fandom not be completely behind Golovkin with full support?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> People shit on the Wade fight but it served a purpose. It got the IBF, who are the most strict of all the organisations when it comes to mandatories, off Golovkin's back. People want GGG to take _this_ or _that_ voluntary? Fine. Then they should be thanking his team for taking the Wade fight so that the voluntary they want is _actually _a possible fight. Willie Munroe Jr was a WBC interim fight was it not? All of these 'shit' fights Golovkin takes gets him closer to his goal of unifying 160. He's clearly trying to achieve something and he's taking on the fights that will get him there. If Canelo vacates, if Saunders saunters, and if Jacobs fights Mora then how can the boxing fandom not be completely behind Golovkin with full support?


Plus, we don't have a unified, undisputed titlist in any weight class currently. Klitschko was the only one, but he just lost and his IBF belt was dispersed.

Kovalev and Golovkin are the only two fighters close to entirely unifying their division. This should be something all boxing fans want.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Lets not forget Mora put Jacobs on his ass and the fight ended funky. I don't mind this rematch. I'd kill to see Jacobs vs. GGG, but Mora deserves another shot IMO.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Plus, we don't have a unified, undisputed titlist in any weight class currently. Klitschko was the only one, but he just lost and his IBF belt was dispersed.
> 
> Kovalev and Golovkin are the only two fighters close to entirely unifying their division. This should be something all boxing fans want.


Unified undisputed champions are so rare in this day and age in boxing. The boxing public should get behind any fighter who aims for the goal, it should be the goal of every fighter. Honour of being the true #1 in your division, no if's or buts. Too much business has poisoned the sport, once a fighter gets a belt they treat the sport like an ATM the fighters/promoters only want to fill their pockets and will compromise their legacy for money


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Marketing has always played at least a part in match making. A guy with Lara's style wouldn't have been at the front of the line in any era. Before it was PPV buys it was TV ratings and before that it was butts in seats.


Yeah but its a bit extreme now ain't it?



Kurushi said:


> People shit on the Wade fight but it served a purpose. It got the IBF, who are the most strict of all the organisations when it comes to mandatories, off Golovkin's back. People want GGG to take _this_ or _that_ voluntary? Fine. Then they should be thanking his team for taking the Wade fight so that the voluntary they want is _actually _a possible fight. Willie Munroe Jr was a WBC interim fight was it not? All of these 'shit' fights Golovkin takes gets him closer to his goal of unifying 160. He's clearly trying to achieve something and he's taking on the fights that will get him there. If Canelo vacates, if Saunders saunters, and if Jacobs fights Mora then how can the boxing fandom not be completely behind Golovkin with full support?


Yep, GGG's team knew that as a Kazakh fighting in the US, his only real hope of making it to the big money was grabbing the titles and thereby all roads lead to GGG.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Unified undisputed champions are so rare in this day and age in boxing. The boxing public should get behind any fighter who aims for the goal, it should be the goal of every fighter. Honour of being the true #1 in your division, no if's or buts. Too much business has poisoned the sport, once a fighter gets a belt they treat the sport like an ATM the fighters/promoters only want to fill their pockets and will compromise their legacy for money


IIRC, we had a thread where the majority wanted fighters to unify divisions instead of weight-hopping. Golovkin doesn't seem to get this chance with the haters, though.

Imagine having 4 titlists at middleweight and none wanting to fight the other? Sergio Martinez straight ducked Golovkin. I don't want to see that shit at middleweight.

Give Golovkin all the belts and everything will go through him. I hope Saunders doesn't punk out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

So much misinformation out there. GGG vs Rubio was the WBC interim title. http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/08...rim-title-will-be-on-line-for-golovkin-fight/

I was advocating for that fight and congratulated GGG on taking that fight. The Monroe fight sucked though. They fought Monroe because "I want to fight a southpaw because I want to show everybody that I can beat any style, it doesn't matter" - GGG. 
http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/05...-want-to-show-everybody-i-can-beat-any-style/
I thought this was complete bullshit because Erislandy Lara is more accomplished than Monroe and is a southpaw. If he really wanted to test himself, he should have fought Lara.

And nobody would be pushing GGG to move up in weight until his team open their mouths constantly saying they'd beat anybody from 154-168, that they KO heavyweights in sparring, and even negotiating fights with fighters at 168.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *So much misinformation out there. GGG vs Rubio was the WBC interim title.* http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/08...rim-title-will-be-on-line-for-golovkin-fight/
> 
> I was advocating for that fight and congratulated GGG on taking that fight. The Monroe fight sucked though. They fought Monroe because "I want to fight a southpaw because I want to show everybody that I can beat any style, it doesn't matter" - GGG.
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/05...-want-to-show-everybody-i-can-beat-any-style/
> ...


I'm not sure if that was a reference to one of my posts but I'm pretty sure the Munroe fight was an interim fight.

"_"The World Boxing Council hereby informs that boxer Willie Monroe Jr., who will fight Gennady Golovkin on May 16 at The Forum in Los Angeles, has notified via his promoter, Art Pelullo from Banner Promotions, that he will not comply with the WBC safety requirements. Consequently, he will not compete for the WBC interim championship in possession of Gennady Golovkin, and in case he wins, he will not be the mandatory opponent for Miguel Cotto's championship_." -source​


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

JeffJoiner said:


> Pointless fight for the fans. Will put some coin in Jacobs bank account, though.
> 
> The MW division is such a mess. Never seen an entire division so set on not fighting the top dog.


GGG's entire resume is pointless.

The top dog stayed in the amateurs until he was damn near 30.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So much misinformation out there. GGG vs Rubio was the WBC interim title. http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/08...rim-title-will-be-on-line-for-golovkin-fight/
> 
> I was advocating for that fight and congratulated GGG on taking that fight. The Monroe fight sucked though. They fought Monroe because "I want to fight a southpaw because I want to show everybody that I can beat any style, it doesn't matter" - GGG.
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/05...-want-to-show-everybody-i-can-beat-any-style/
> ...


Can you stop pretending you're impartial? We're already beyond that unless someone in this forum has a short memory. :rofl


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> This is kinda why I agree with @MichiganWarrior & @bballchump11 about GGG moving up - Ramirez, DeGale and others would probably be better fights at 168.


Why though? He moves up and the only realistic fight is Ramirez, so what's the point. You just end up in the same situation in a division that's just as weak


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Unified undisputed champions are so rare in this day and age in boxing. The boxing public should get behind any fighter who aims for the goal, it should be the goal of every fighter. Honour of being the true #1 in your division, no if's or buts. Too much business has poisoned the sport, once a fighter gets a belt they treat the sport like an ATM the fighters/promoters only want to fill their pockets and will compromise their legacy for money


IMO and i assume a large majority of the public 3 titles in this day and age is undisputed.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> IMO and i assume a large majority of the public 3 titles in this day and age is undisputed.


I agree. Particularly in the case that the holder of the single belt refuses to fight the three belt holder.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

No one is ducking GGG.
They specifically told you why Mora was chosen, a stay busy first defense after not getting Saunders who Showtime wanted for a unification.

Personally I would love to see the GGG fight, and I think he could win it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No one is ducking GGG.
> They specifically told you why Mora was chosen, a stay busy first defense after not getting Saunders who Showtime wanted for a unification.
> 
> Personally I would love to see the GGG fight, and I think he could win it.


Stop being so biased. What an excuse is "staying busy" anyway? And Jacobs already had a first defence against fucking Mora then Quillin.
Maybe they tried to make the fight but right now it just looks like team Jacobs doesnt really want it.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I agree. Particularly in the case that the holder of the single belt refuses to fight the three belt holder.


Plus in the WBA rules they're supposed to unify after 18 months it's been 21, 23 by the time this rematch happens. They should have put their foot down it would have been 11 or 12 weeks out if the WBA had publicly ordered it right after Canelo vacated like they promised they would. Lots of time for promotion and camps.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Stop being so biased. What an excuse is "staying busy" anyway? And Jacobs already had a first defence against fucking Mora then Quillin.
> Maybe they tried to make the fight but right now it just looks like team Jacobs doesnt really want it.


WTF are you whining about?
That GGG doesn't have much interest in the fight either?
I don't understand, or are you just trying to get the heat off someone else.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No one is ducking GGG.
> They specifically told you why Mora was chosen, a stay busy first defense after not getting Saunders who Showtime wanted for a unification.
> 
> Personally I would love to see the GGG fight, and I think he could win it.


This.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Berliner said:


> Stop being so biased. What an excuse is "staying busy" anyway? And Jacobs already had a first defence against fucking Mora then Quillin.
> Maybe they tried to make the fight but right now it just looks like team Jacobs doesnt really want it.


GGG's entire career is a stay busy fight.

Sergio Mora called out GGG but he chose the dreaded Adama instead.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> WTF are you whining about?.


I think my comment was pretty easy to understand... So I dont get why you ask that question?
Jacobs clearly ducking.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> GGG's entire career is a stay busy fight.
> 
> Sergio Mora called out GGG but he chose the dreaded Adama instead.


I know. GGG clearly ducked Mora.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Berliner said:


> I think my comment was pretty easy to understand... So I dont get why you ask that question?
> Jacobs clearly ducking.


GGG stayed in the amateurs until he was damn near 30...and now resides in the worst MW division EVER.

He was ducker written all over him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> GGG stayed in the amateurs until he was damn near 30...and now resides in the worst MW division EVER.
> 
> He was ducker written all over him.


I know. He already ducked Sergio Mora.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Jacobs ducking GGG and Saunders


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Why though? He moves up and the only realistic fight is Ramirez, so what's the point. You just end up in the same situation in a division that's just as weak


Well you know that there are other fights than Ramirez at that weight


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Well you know that there are other fights than Ramirez at that weight


Such as? No one other than Ramirez would be much better, if at all than the middleweight options. And then GGG loses his dominance at 160 and whenever people talk about him amongst the greats at middle they'll be like "he didn't unify the division" so there really is no point moving up, he'll gain nothing


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Such as? No one other than Ramirez would be much better, if at all than the middleweight options. And then GGG loses his dominance at 160 and whenever people talk about him amongst the greats at middle they'll be like "he didn't unify the division" so there really is no point moving up, he'll gain nothing


DeGale, both Dirrell brothers, Groves,Jack, Smith and Ramirez. All of those fights are good for ggg at 168. Also Abel Sanchez says GGG might top off at 175 by the end of his career


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> DeGale, both Dirrell brothers, Groves,Jack, Smith and Ramirez. All of those fights are good for ggg at 168


Like I said Ramirez is realistic, Groves and Smith can happen but are they really better than the middleweights? It's close. And the others can't happen so it's hardly looking great for GGG if he moves up. Has two fights and then he's in the exact same situation


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Like I said Ramirez is realistic, Groves and Smith can happen but are they really better than the middleweights? It's close. And the others can't happen so it's hardly looking great for GGG if he moves up. Has two fights and then he's in the exact same situation


Not sure why you are saying the other fights can't happen. Of COURSE Smith and Groves are better than the majority of the middleweights. They would certainly be more competitive


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Not sure why you are saying the other fights can't happen. Of COURSE Smith and Groves are better than the majority of the middleweights. They would certainly be more competitive


It's fairly obvious why those fights can't happen


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> It's fairly obvious why those fights can't happen


no i think all of those fights can happen


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> no i think all of those fights can happen


Sure if PBC goes bust, or GGG signs with Haymon. Other than that, they're not happening. Same with Jacobs (unless mandated) at 160


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Sure if PBC goes bust, or GGG signs with Haymon. Other than that, they're not happening. Same with Jacobs (unless mandated) at 160


haymon has shown willingness to work with tom loefler though. He matched up both monroe and wade up with him so think all of those can happen


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> haymon as shown willingness to work with tom loefler though. He matched up both monroe and wade up with him so think all of those can happen


Please. These are no name fighters for Haymon. Getting his name fighters to fight Golovkin on HBO is a diffirent thing.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> haymon as shown willingness to work with tom loefler though. He matched up both monroe and wade up with him so think all of those can happen


I don't think Monroe was with Haymon at the time and Wade really isn't one of his top guys or on big money so it's different


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Please. These are no name fighters for Haymon. Getting his name fighters to fight Golovkin on HBO is a diffirent thing.


Haymon generally isnt afraid for his fighters to take losses though. Thats why he consistently matches up his fights with Hearn. dirrell-degale, kameda-mcdonnell brook porter etc


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Haymon generally isnt afraid for his fighters to take losses though. Thats why he consistently matches up his fights with Hearn. dirrell-degale, kameda-mcdonnell brook porter etc


DeGale was with Haymon as far I know when he fought Dirrell. Kameda is not a name fighter. And ALL these fights took place on a Haymon show. These name guys will be very hard to get on HBO to fight Golovkin. Just be realistic. These fights wont be easy to make at all. Just look at Jacbos. It aint looking like we get that fight any time soon.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> DeGale was with Haymon as far I know when he fought Dirrell. Kameda is not a name fighter. And ALL these fights took place on a Haymon show. These name guys will be very hard to get on HBO to fight Golovkin. Just be realistic. These fights wont be easy to make at all. Just look at Jacbos. It aint looking like we get that fight any time soon.


Meh. I think by the time golovkin gets to 168 he will be a money fighter and there will be more incentive for haymon to match his guys up with him but time will tell.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Berliner said:


> DeGale was with Haymon as far I know when he fought Dirrell. Kameda is not a name fighter. And ALL these fights took place on a Haymon show. These name guys will be very hard to get on HBO to fight Golovkin. Just be realistic. These fights wont be easy to make at all. Just look at Jacbos. It aint looking like we get that fight any time soon.


K2 isn't about taking chance either...nor is Golovkin.

A guy that stayed in the amateurs until he was damn near evicted isn't about taking risks.

Jacobs took a risk to fight Pirog when he was 23...He's not afraid of GGG nor is Hamon,
What was GGG doing when he was 23???...lol....Selling Yak butter on the roadside.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

..............


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> K2 isn't about taking chance either...nor is Golovkin.
> 
> A guy that stayed in the amateurs until he was damn near evicted isn't about taking risks.
> 
> ...


You try to hard.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Berliner said:


> You try to hard.


GGG should try that...lol


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

GGG-Jacobs isn't happening anytime soon, as Jacobs is tied into Showtime. So we should forget about that the for the time being. The same goes for Lara - whose intentions, in a GGG fight, will be to just survive the 12 rounds and make it a complete stinker. 

The most workable option right now is for Saunders and Frank Warren to grow a pair of balls and fight GGG. And then GGG can face whoever he needs to to secure the WBC belt also. Boxing politics aren't going to give you the GGG fights you want to see (through no fault of GGG's), and so let's at least hope he can unify all four belts.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Uncle Rico said:


> GGG-Jacobs isn't happening anytime soon, as Jacobs is tied into Showtime. So we should forget about that the for the time being. The same goes for Lara - whose intentions, in a GGG fight, will be to just survive the 12 rounds and make it a complete stinker.
> 
> The most workable option right now is for Saunders and Frank Warren to grow a pair of balls and fight GGG. And then GGG can face whoever he needs to to secure the WBC belt also. Boxing politics aren't going to give you the GGG fights you want to see (through no fault of GGG's), and so let's at least hope he can unify all four belts.


Saunders just won his title...he shouldn't be called a ducker for not unifying right off the bat.

At least Billie Joe didn't stay in the amateurs until he was damn near 30 like GGG.

Golovkin has nobody to blame but himself.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> Saunders just won his title...he shouldn't be called a ducker for not unifying right off the bat.
> 
> At least Billie Joe didn't stay in the amateurs until he was damn near 30 like GGG.
> 
> Golovkin has nobody to blame but himself.


Then Saunders shouldn't be calling out GGG if he has no intentions of fighting him.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Uncle Rico said:


> Then Saunders shouldn't be calling out GGG if he has no intentions of fighting him.


Well if he called him out he should fight him.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> Well if he called him out he should fight him.


The problem is (or was), that prior to signing for Wade, Golovkin's people approached Warren/Saunders for a unification fight. But they couldn't get through to them. Saunders remained quiet. But then as soon as Golovkin-Wade is signed, Saunders begins calling him out :rolleyes, knowing full Golovkin is tied up and he himself was about to sign for someone else. And since he suffered an injury and his fight has been called off, he's kept his mouth shut and hasn't dared speaking GGG's name again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Can you stop pretending you're impartial? We're already beyond that unless someone in this forum has a short memory. :rofl


I am impartial. I think the problem is that half this forum are just in love with GGG and cut him slack for things nobody else can get away with. He was voted the most popular fighter on this forum by a large margin. Canelo didn't even make the top 10.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> IMO and i assume a large majority of the public 3 titles in this day and age is undisputed.


I've asked a question about this before and tried to get people's opinion on this.



bballchump11 said:


> I know different people have different opinions on this. If you have the 3 belts, IBF, WBA and WBC like Zab some people see that as undisputed. Specifically those 3.
> Other people say that you need all 4, WBA, WBO, WBC, IBF like Hopkins.
> 
> Then there are people who qualified Ward as undisputed because he had the WBA and WBC belts, but the IBF champion and WBO champions were guys he just beat in Froch and Abraham
> ...


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Uncle Rico said:


> The problem is (or was), that prior to signing for Wade, Golovkin's people approached Warren/Saunders for a unification fight. But they couldn't get through to them. Saunders remained quiet. But then as soon as Golovkin-Wade is signed, Saunders begins calling him out :rolleyes, knowing full Golovkin is tied up and he himself was about to sign for someone else. And since he suffered an injury and his fight has been called off, he's kept his mouth shut and hasn't dared speaking GGG's name again.


Well GGG should fight Lara...the guy that wants him.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> I am impartial. I think the problem is that half* this forum are just in love with GGG and cut him slack for things nobody else can get away with*. He was voted the most popular fighter on this forum by a large margin. Canelo didn't even make the top 10.


Amen to that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> Amen to that.


yeah I've been posting on boxingscene more often recently, and they're not nearly as naive oblivious when it comes to GGG. I won't accuse GGG of ducking Ward, but it's clear to see that his team straight out wanted nothing to do with him. It's not being biased to point that out. It is being biased though to cry about Ward being so big and how he needs to hurry and move to 175 while also claiming that 164 is a realistic offer to him.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I've been posting on boxingscene more often recently, and they're not nearly as naive oblivious when it comes to GGG. I won't accuse GGG of ducking Ward, but it's clear to see that his team straight out wanted nothing to do with him. It's not being biased to point that out. It is being biased though to cry about Ward being so big and how he needs to hurry and move to 175 while also claiming that 164 is a realistic offer to him.


Remember

GGG stayed in the amateurs until he was damn near evicted...

He's a bully that is not about to take any chances challenges or risks.

He'll happily fight Wade-level guys forever if he can get away with it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I've been posting on boxingscene more often recently, and they're not nearly as naive oblivious when it comes to GGG. I won't accuse GGG of ducking Ward, but it's clear to see that his team straight out wanted nothing to do with him. It's not being biased to point that out. It is being biased though to cry about Ward being so big and how he needs to hurry and move to 175 while also claiming that 164 is a realistic offer to him.


the only thing naive here is being so clueless that you are completely oblivious to the fact that ward is allowed to fight two 175s before kovalev and idiots demanding that golovkin fight ward in his first fight at 168

golovkin offered 164 when there was no one suggesting that andre was going to 175. if ward offered kovalev 172 in his first fight at 175 and sergey refused, there wouldnt be one single member of team color blind claiming that andre ducked sergey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> Remember
> 
> GGG stayed in the amateurs until he was damn near evicted...
> 
> ...


Yeah my friend was talking about this and he said why should GGG have to really challenge himself? All of his fans, the media and HBO just tolerate his lack luster competition. HBO paid him $2 million to fight Wade. He really has no incentive to try and take on tough challenges. My friend was saying it's dumb as hell for him to fight Froch or anybody like that when he's filling stadiums to fight nobody.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the only thing naive here is being so clueless that you are completely oblivious to the fact that ward is allowed to fight two 175s before kovalev and idiots demanding that golovkin fight ward in his first fight at 168
> 
> golovkin offered 164 when there was no one suggesting that andre was going to 175. if ward offered kovalev 172 in his first fight at 175 and sergey refused, there wouldnt be one single member of team color blind claiming that andre ducked sergey


Idk how many times I have to address this.



bballchump11 said:


> Yes I'd be fine with it. If GGG said he plans to fight Ward in 1 or 2 fights, but first he wants to get acclimated to 168, I'd be happy as hell.
> 
> And I think Rigondeaux vs Lomachenko was unrealistic from the start. Rigondeaux walks around 124-126lbs.





bballchump11 said:


> GGG can fight his 2 tuneups at 168. I just want the damn fight to happen while both are in their primes. Can people stop complaining about me wanting 2 of the best fighters from divisions right next to each other to fight? People act like I just want to see him lose. Lara is in my top 5 favorite fighters and I want him to fight GGG at 160 despite me thinking he'll lose.





bballchump11 said:


> GGG's never mentions that. I'm fine with a 168 tuneup before Ward, but that's not their reason for not fighting him. All of their explanations just sound like they want nothing to do with him.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Idk how many times I have to address this.


how many times are you going to say that golovkin wanted nothing to do with ward when gennady offered andre 164

your hero mayweather fought corley in his first fight at 140 when both kt and sharmba where clearly the best in the division and then went on to fight mitchell who was not even ranked as a 147 in floyds first fight at ww.

and since you still havent figured it out with your tens of thousand of posts that you have on two different boxing forums...

a champion at a lower weight class cannot duck a champion in a higher weight class especially when the lower weight class champion has never fought at the higher weight class

okay?


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah my friend was talking about this and he said why should GGG have to really challenge himself? All of his fans, the media and HBO just tolerate his lack luster competition. HBO paid him $2 million to fight Wade. He really has no incentive to try and take on tough challenges. My friend was saying it's dumb as hell for him to fight Froch or anybody like that when he's filling stadiums to fight nobody.


That seems fine with GGG
He's just not ambitious.

At least the guy knows his limitations...too bad his fans don't.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> That seems fine with GGG
> He's just not ambitious.
> 
> At least the guy knows his limitations...too bad his fans don't.


Fuck me, your limitations are at kindergarten, yet you somehow managed to find your way here, to bad you don't realise yours.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

DBerry said:


> Fuck me, your limitations are at kindergarten, yet you somehow managed to find your way here, to bad you don't realise yours.


Look at him..
Insult little G and he gets all moist.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how many times are you going to say that golovkin wanted nothing to do with ward when gennady offered andre 164
> 
> your hero mayweather fought corley in his first fight at 140 when both kt and sharmba where clearly the best in the division and then went on to fight mitchell who was not even ranked as a 147 in floyds first fight at ww.
> 
> ...


Yes offering 164 is a non offer. It's saying that I don't want to fight. And you have an extremely hard time reading. Go back about 2 posts ago where I specifically said that I won't accuse GGG of ducking Ward.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> Look at him..
> Insult little G and he gets all moist.


You're an insult to your family.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes offering 164 is a non offer. It's saying that I don't want to fight. And you have an extremely hard time reading. Go back about 2 posts ago where I specifically said that I won't accuse GGG of ducking Ward.


so the 164 wasnt an offer? but lara saying that he wants to fight golovkin is an offer?

youre funny

almost as funny as you saying that you have never said that you wont accuse golovkin of ducking ward but write pages and pages of childish gifs, shoops and emoticons on why golovkin supposed excuses on why the fight was never made.

again, im going to make this perfectly clear for you

gennady golovkin, the 160 champ, offered the 168 champ a catchweight fight at 164 pounds to which andre ward declined

golovkin doesnt need any excuses for why he didnt make the fight at 168 with ward just the same as why floyd didnt need to make excuses fighting corly at 140 and sharmba at 147

its really quite east to understand if you didnt constantly look at things in black and white

aaight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736021891807223809


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so the 164 wasnt an offer? but lara saying that he wants to fight golovkin is an offer?
> 
> youre funny
> 
> ...


Lara is saying he'll fight GGG at 160 on HBO. That's a real offer of Lara deciding to fight GGG on his terms. Critical thinking man.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lara is saying he'll fight GGG at 160 on HBO. That's a real offer of Lara deciding to fight GGG on his terms. Critical thinking man.


can you name the last time a champion at a lower weight moved up and in his first fight fought arguably the best pound for pound fighter in the world?

because it sure as fuk wasnt floyd fighting corley or mitchell nor andre ward fighting sullivan barrera

critical thinking man


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> can you name the last time a champion at a lower weight moved up and in his first fight fought arguably the best pound for pound fighter in the world?
> 
> because it sure as fuk wasnt floyd fighting corley or mitchell nor andre ward fighting sullivan barrera
> 
> critical thinking man


Best p4p fighter on your list only, GGG is not p4p #1 his best win is Rubio ffs


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/lara-tells-manager-hes-ready-fight-gennady-golovkin--74510

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-promoter-no-word-from-lara-his-team--92420

lara supposedly calling out gennady golovkin, argubaly the biggest punchers in the sport in february 2014, and follows with...

ishe smith...delvin rodriguez,,,jan zaveck...and then vanes martirosyan

loma offers 300k of his own purse to fight walters, cant get the fight made, and then follows it up with fighting wbo sfw champ roman martinez


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Best p4p fighter on your list only, GGG is not p4p #1 his best win is Rubio ffs


did you read the post?

the number one pfp fighter i was reffering to was andre ward.

how in the world did you conclude that i was referring to gennady golovkin?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> can you name the last time a champion at a lower weight moved up and in his first fight fought arguably the best pound for pound fighter in the world?
> 
> because it sure as fuk wasnt floyd fighting corley or mitchell nor andre ward fighting sullivan barrera
> 
> critical thinking man


What's the point of this question? I already addressed this before. I copied and pasted 3 responses I had to this same talking point. Are you just some computer or a bot that just puts automated responses that have nothing to do with what the other person wrote?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What's the point of this question? I already addressed this before. I copied and pasted 3 responses I had to this same talking point. Are you just some computer or a bot that just puts automated responses that have nothing to do with what the other person wrote?


what?

you are claiming that golovikn makes excuses for not fighting ward, saying that golovkins 164 offer was not a real offer, and now that im challenging you with simple questions and facts you dont want to answer.

so in conclusion, both mayweather and ward are allowed to fight their first fight in a higher weihgt class against a non-champion yet if golovkin doesnt, let alone against a pfp fighter, then hes making excuses.

rofl lmfao golvkins 164 offer was not a real offer as if you know the difference between what is real and what is not


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> did you read the post?
> 
> the number one pfp fighter i was reffering to was andre ward.
> 
> how in the world did you conclude that i was referring to gennady golovkin?


:lol: didnt even read it tbh


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> :lol: didnt even read it tbh


didnt read it but commented on it?

ah, so youre trolling

okay


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what?
> 
> you are claiming that golovikn makes excuses for not fighting ward, saying that golovkins 164 offer was not a real offer, and now that im challenging you with simple questions and facts you dont want to answer.
> 
> ...


Here I'll copy and past this reply that I already made to you

"GGG's never mentions that. I'm fine with a 168 tuneup before Ward, but that's not their reason for not fighting him. All of their explanations just sound like they want nothing to do with him."


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here I'll copy and past this reply that I already made to you
> 
> "GGG's never mentions that. I'm fine with a 168 tuneup before Ward, but that's not their reason for not fighting him. All of their explanations just sound like they want nothing to do with him."


 if this is the case, that you are okay with golovkin taking two or three fights at 168 before fighting argubaly the number one pfp fighter in the world, then...

why do you consistently come here on a daily basis and post shit on golovkin with your gifs and shoops fighter bashing him?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> if this is the case, that you are okay with golovkin taking two or three fights at 168 before fighting argubaly the number one pfp fighter in the world, then...
> 
> why do you consistently come here on a daily basis and post shit on golovkin with your gifs and shoops fighter bashing him?


GGG's never mentions that [needing 2-3 tuneups]*. *I'm fine with a 168 tuneup before Ward, but *that's not their reason for not fighting him. All of their explanations just sound like they want nothing to do with him.*


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG's never mentions that [needing 2-3 tuneups]*. *I'm fine with a 168 tuneup before Ward, but *that's not their reason for not fighting him. All of their explanations just sound like they want nothing to do with him.*


agreed, they wanted nothing to do with andre ward at 168 but, imo, wouldve 100 percent fought him at 164, which on the face of it as i mentioned is historically a very good compromise for a champion to offer the arguably number one pfp fighter in the world who fights one weight class above him

no one here wouldve blinked an eye if crawford, who admittingly was outgrowing 135, immediately stepped up and offered a fight to mattysse at 138 instead of fighting dulorme, lucas nowhere near the level of andre

guys like michael spinks and bernard hopkins do not come around very often and expecting golovkin to duplicate what they accomplished is negligent if not entirely ignorant


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

DBerry said:


> You're an insult to your family.


Look at him getting all soft over nothing...


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

quincy k said:


> can you name the last time a champion at a lower weight moved up and in his first fight fought arguably the best pound for pound fighter in the world?
> 
> because it sure as fuk wasnt floyd fighting corley or mitchell nor andre ward fighting sullivan barrera
> 
> critical thinking man


What has GGG ever done??

You ride that guys balls like his name is Gonzalez instead of Golovkin...lol

Floyd moved up and fought Castillo in his first fight....that alone trumps GGG's entire career.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG's never mentions that [needing 2-3 tuneups]*. *I'm fine with a 168 tuneup before Ward, but *that's not their reason for not fighting him. All of their explanations just sound like they want nothing to do with him.*


You can't get them to use common sense about anything regarding Golovkin.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Serious question, when was the last time a division was fully unified?


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Kurushi said:


> Serious question, when was the last time a division was fully unified?


I have a better question.
When was that division ever weaker.?

160 is weaker than Heavyweight...that is unprecedented.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> I have a better question.
> When was that division ever weaker.?
> 
> 160 is weaker than Heavyweight...that is unprecedented.


That's neither an answer or a better question. So, you don't know. Fine. Anyone else?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> Well GGG should fight Lara...the guy that wants him.


Lara is with Al Haymon on a different network.

In any case, I'd like to see that happen also. Just to see Lara run laps around the ring and come to survive without trying to win, proving why this was never a decent enough matchup to make.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> That's neither an answer or a better question. So, you don't know. Fine. Anyone else?


I'd guess Jermaine Taylor, when he took all four belts from Hopkins... I think Lewis never had the four, nor did guys like Jones Jr. I don't know about the smaller guys, though.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Brownies said:


> I'd guess Jermaine Taylor, when he took all four belts from Hopkins... I think Lewis never had the four, nor did guys like Jones Jr. I don't know about the smaller guys, though.


Thanks Brownies, I was genuinely curious.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

good, fight was good until the ankle roll


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> I have a better question.
> When was that division ever weaker.?
> 
> 160 is weaker than Heavyweight...that is unprecedented.


definitely the 70's and in the early 80's Holmes/Hagler are comparable but the contenders at HW were more talented.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Uncle Rico said:


> Lara is with Al Haymon on a different network.
> 
> In any case, I'd like to see that happen also. Just to see Lara run laps around the ring and come to survive without trying to win,* proving why this was never a decent enough matchup to make*.


That would mean he's no different than all the oth


Vysotsky said:


> *definitely the 70's and in the early 80's Holmes/Hagler are comparable* but the contenders at HW were more talented.


You don't know shi.t about boxing.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> definitely the 70's and in the early 80's Holmes/Hagler are comparable but the contenders at HW were more talented.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

FloydPatterson said:


>


hahahaha


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


>





noslackgiven said:


> That would mean he's no different than all the oth
> You don't know shi.t about boxing.


So Valdez, Licata, Antuofermo, Mundine, Brisco, Watts, Tonna is stronger than Ali Frazier, Foreman, Lyle Norton, Young, Shavers?

Hearns, Fletcher, Sibson, Hamsho, Scypion, Obel are better than Witherspoon, Doakes, Weaver, Coetzee, Snipes, Page, Thomas?

Keep making clowns of yourselves every community needs their village idiots.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> That would mean he's no different than all the oth
> You don't know shi.t about boxing.


You think he's wrong about the 70's or 80's ?


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> definitely the 70's and in the early 80's Holmes/Hagler are comparable but the contenders at HW were more talented.


How about Hopkins reign ?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Brownies said:


> I'd guess Jermaine Taylor, when he took all four belts from Hopkins... I think Lewis never had the four, nor did guys like Jones Jr. I don't know about the smaller guys, though.


Lewis was the undisputed champion.

Same with Kostya.

The WBO belt wasn't considered necessary back then.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Serious question, when was the last time a division was fully unified?


Calzaghe had the WBC, WBA & WBO after beating Kessler, and he'd had the IBF from Lacy though he'd been stripped of it.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Yeah but its a bit extreme now ain't it?


Definitely.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> Calzaghe had the WBC, WBA & WBO after beating Kessler, and he'd had the IBF from Lacy though he'd been stripped of it.


I think Hamed did a similar thing, beat all other belt holders for their title but for some reason only seemed to keep the WBO.

But id say it's rare these days that a fighter can hold all 4 belts at once even though it shouldn't be. Have Hopkins/Taylor really only ever done that? And why did the belts fragment after that?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Oli said:


> I think Hamed did a similar thing, beat all other belt holders for their title but for some reason only seemed to keep the WBO.
> 
> But id say it's rare these days that a fighter can hold all 4 belts at once even though it shouldn't be. Have Hopkins/Taylor really only ever done that? And why did the belts fragment after that?


Yeah I think you're right; Hamed was generally seen as The Man and undisputed regardless of who actually had the belts.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746825315591262208
Hopefully Billy Hoe Saunders gets relieved of his belt soon.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746825315591262208
> Hopefully Billy Hoe Saunders gets relieved of his belt soon.


With Jacobs not wanting GGG either, shouldn't Jacobs get relieved of his "belt" too? To be fair, Jacobs shouldn't even have that belt to begin with.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> With Jacobs not wanting GGG either, shouldn't Jacobs get relieved of his "belt" too? To be fair, Jacobs shouldn't even have that belt to begin with.


Jacobs offered to fight GGG, but they couldn't agree on weight/money or something like that. I forgot the full details. When that was going on, I was still out of town. I did get upset at Jacobs for not fighting GGG though, but he's not as bad as Saunders who's turning down anybody good.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

sheesh the middleweight division is full of a buncha bitches


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Jacobs offered to fight GGG, but they couldn't agree on weight/money or something like that. I forgot the full details. When that was going on, I was still out of town. I did get upset at Jacobs for not fighting GGG though, but he's not as bad as Saunders who's turning down anybody good.


From what I have read, Jacobs wants big money for the fight. In other words, pricing one's self out... oldest trick in the book to make it look like you want the fight, but blame money.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I knew Jacobs wouldn't take the Golovkin fight. This is Golovkin's fucking mandatory which is even worse. I knew Saunders as well, but I thought he had a change of heart when he started talking shit aobut how he was ready. Makes Saunders look even worse now that he's not.

Khurtsidze and Korobov seem like the only two fighters that legit want to fight Golovkin.

Man, I wish Korobov retained his title against Lee. Dude would've fought Golovkin, and it would've been so competitive for the first few rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> From what I have read, Jacobs wants big money for the fight. In other words, pricing one's self out... oldest trick in the book to make it look like you want the fight, but blame money.


True. Actually if you see the first page, you'll see my feelings toward Jacobs right now. I think Saunders would have been a good alternative though, but Saunders doesn't seem to want to fight anybody good.

It looks like a lot of politics are going into Jacbos/Mora though. Jacobs is very upset that he has to fight him again.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

It did end in shitty fashion and left me disappointed at the outcome, so I wouldn't mind seeing the rematch.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> True. Actually if you see the first page, you'll see my feelings toward Jacobs right now. I think Saunders would have been a good alternative though, but Saunders doesn't seem to want to fight anybody good.
> 
> It looks like a lot of politics are going into Jacbos/Mora though. Jacobs is very upset that he has to fight him again.


I saw that. Props man! He should not have agreed to a rematch IMO. I can't see how this would be a mandatory rematch of some sort. I know the first fight ended mainly to injury, but still, it was a fight no one wanted. But Mora has a name still I guess.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

does anyone have an actual link from a credible source to where jacobs offered to fight golovkin at any weight or for any amount.

there is some complete tool on the sherdog forums, who says that he is part of jacobs management team, that claims that golovkin turned down a jacobs 168 offer but there is nothing other than what the said tool claimed, presumably a flomo and golovkin hater(lmfao he still says that canelo would ko ggg even after ggg chased alvarez out of the division), and yet to have shown any proof of any offer


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

what if Mora sparks Jacobs :rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> does anyone have an actual link from a credible source to where jacobs offered to fight golovkin at any weight or for any amount.
> 
> there is some complete tool on the sherdog forums, who says that he is part of jacobs management team, that claims that golovkin turned down a jacobs 168 offer but there is nothing other than what the said tool claimed, presumably a flomo and golovkin hater(lmfao he still says that canelo would ko ggg even after ggg chased alvarez out of the division), and yet to have shown any proof of any offer


:lol: Jacobs offered Golovkin 168? I'd laugh if he's fighting Mora at 160 then. That would make Jacobs look even worse.

bball is funny. Jacobs is upset he has to fight Mora? Sure. :rolleyes


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

What was Jacobs' purse in the first fight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol: Jacobs offered Golovkin 168? I'd laugh if he's fighting Mora at 160 then. That would make Jacobs look even worse.
> 
> bball is funny. Jacobs is upset he has to fight Mora? Sure. :rolleyes


You could just look at the video that I posted about Jacobs fighting Mora. Fighters don't have full control over who they fight. How are you going to talk shit 1 day about Jacobs not fighting somebody and the next day talk shit about Haymon not getting Beterbiev the right fights or whatever Eastern European fighters you support?

Jacobs wanted to fight Lee or Saunders and couldn't get either one. Obviously he must be upset that he has to settle for Mora. In his words "I have nothing to gain in a Mora rematch".


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol: Jacobs offered Golovkin 168? I'd laugh if he's fighting Mora at 160 then. That would make Jacobs look even worse.
> 
> bball is funny. Jacobs is upset he has to fight Mora? Sure. :rolleyes


it was not bballchump per se. its some clown on sherdog and then flomo/golovkin haters take the chie fellow flomo/golovkin haters word as gospel without any fact checking, whatsoever.

the guys a serious tool. he claims that he was at "the table" when floyd signed the contract for the pacquiou fight and that 
al haymon calls him every weekend all the while this guy averages like 15 posts a day for the last 8.5 years on sherdog

fuken flomos...just embarrassing


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You could just look at the video that I posted about Jacobs fighting Mora. Fighters don't have full control over who they fight. How are you going to talk shit 1 day about Jacobs not fighting somebody and the next day talk shit about Haymon not getting Beterbiev the right fights or whatever Eastern European fighters you support?
> 
> Jacobs wanted to fight Lee or Saunders and couldn't get either one. Obviously he must be upset that he has to settle for Mora. In his words "I have nothing to gain in a Mora rematch".


Jacobs is Golovkin's mandatory. You know, the guy who owns the real title to Jacobs' paper belt. If he doesn't want to fight Mora, he could've easily fought Golovkin. Of course he has nothing to gain in a Mora rematch, it doesn't take a genius to figure that shit out.

Yeah, I'm sure he doesn't like taking a safe fight against Mora instead of being fed to Golovkin. :rolleyes

Also, I'm talking about how fucking prospects are handled. Jacobs and Quillin aren't prospects, and they both avoided the #1 in their division.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Claims Canelo should respect the middleweight division and fight at 160 and is willing to fight Golovkin for the right money.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Claims Canelo should respect the middleweight division and fight at 160 and is willing to fight Golovkin for the right money.


rofl lmfao

absolutely no mention of danny jacobs ever offering gennady golovkin 168 or weight being an issue. i like danny jacobs and dumfuk flomos implying that golovkin is ducking jacobs for a fight ar 168, with no proof whatosever, is the exact reason why flomos are the worst fan base in boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Jacobs is Golovkin's mandatory. You know, the guy who owns the real title to Jacobs' paper belt. If he doesn't want to fight Mora, he could've easily fought Golovkin. Of course he has nothing to gain in a Mora rematch, it doesn't take a genius to figure that shit out.
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure he doesn't like taking a safe fight against Mora instead of being fed to Golovkin. :rolleyes
> 
> Also, I'm talking about how fucking prospects are handled. Jacobs and Quillin aren't prospects, and they both avoided the #1 in their division.


Well I already said that he should have fought GGG. Just because he didn't want to fight GGG doesn't mean he wanted to fight Mora. He wanted Lee or Saunders, but couldn't finalize a fight with either one.

And is Beterbiev still considered a prospect? Do you blame him for fighting his recent opposition or Haymon? Or is it a combination of things?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Well I already said that he should have fought GGG. Just because he didn't want to fight GGG doesn't mean he wanted to fight Mora.
> 
> And is Beterbiev still considered a prospect? Do you blame him for fighting his recent opposition or Haymon? Or is it a combination of things?


Those posts were about Beterbiev being brought up. Right now, he's a contender, though. Someone is fucking him up for sure; he turned down Chilemba and Kovalev fights when they were being offered.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Never seen so many chicken shit, pussy motherfuckers in one division. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

It really is incredible how so many middleweights duck Golovkin. Vs Khan in the ring, Canelo weighed at least 175, yet he says hes too small for golovkin. Nothing but a bunch of pansies in the middlweight division. GGG should say fuck this wack division and fight Gilberto Ramirez at 168. Fuck Martinez for this.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

The guy on Sherdog is not a fucking flomo/GGG hater you absolute spoon :lol:

He is Jacobs manager and a moderator on the forums, he has proved who he is multiple times. He detailed the exact cut that was discussed in the GGG negotiations, which was originally for 168. They are talking again and have offered the fight at 160 now too, but it looks like it would be next year. Jacobs passed a test to prove he could still make 160.

They are back and forth with BJS but he doesn't want the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749000472149651456


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749000472149651456


Yes, PLEASE!!! FUCKING DO IT ALREADY!!!


----------



## Zubar23 (Jan 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749000472149651456


Funny that he's decided to start calling him out right as GGG vs Eubank Jr is looking like it's getting finalised. Now that Golovkin's tied up he'll be calling him out left right and centre knowing he doesn't have to back it up


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

so jacobs goes from wanting to fight golovkin in 18 months in an interview a week ago...

http://philboxing.com/news/story-120349.html

to wanting to fight golovkin right now...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749000472149651456
conveniently after the golovkin and eubank fight is all but signed and sealed two days ago

http://uk.complex.com/sports/2016/06/eubank-jr-golovkin-september

while he himself is set to fight sergio mora

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...-mora-after-missing-out-on-billy-joe-saunders


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Zubar23 said:


> Funny that he's decided to start calling him out right as GGG vs Eubank Jr is looking like it's getting finalised. Now that Golovkin's tied up he'll be calling him out left right and centre knowing he doesn't have to back it up


I wonder if Jacobs can make 155? Canelito's gonna need a decent opponent once he runs out of super-welters.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I wonder if Jacobs can make 155? Canelito's gonna need a decent opponent once he runs out of super-welters.


there is no guarantee whatsoever that canelo beats both charlos or andrade at 154 if these guys have good punch resistance. in fact, if they have solid punch reisistance hes probably going to lose.

canelo could very well be done at 155. averaging 30 punches for six rounds against amir khan, while arguably losing the fight before the ko, is not good.

i dont think amir wins one single round against jermall before getting kod


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I like when he said : he's the guy to beat and I understand that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Interest in seeing how Robert Easter Jr looks tomorrow


----------

